

Ask HN: Europe Recruiters? - czbond

All - I&#x27;m a U.S. citizen with strong tech experience looking to move to Luxembourg. Where does one find positions or recruiters for senior level positions?
======
jcr
Have you checked out the monthly "Who is hiring?" threads here on HN? They're
posted on the first of each month, and all sorts of companies post job offers.
It's always a long read, but well worth it.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

~~~
czbond
Thank you.

